# MS Excel hängt sich auf.



## crsakawolf (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Freunde 

mein Microsoft Excel hängt sich beim versuch die Schriftgröße bzw den Font zu ändern auf.

Jemand eine Idee? 

Danke schonmal Ihr Lieben


Grüße Crs


----------



## exitboy (5. Dezember 2007)

Kannst Du mir was genaueres dazu sagen, ...

1. Haengt es sich nur auf, indem es crasht oder arbeitet es einfach weiter und reagiert nicht mehr?

2. Arbeitest Du mit Macros (VBA)?
3. Was hast Du fuer nen Rechner, welches Office (erfaehrst Du ueber die Hilfe)
4. Was fuer nen Rechner, insbesondere, wie viel Hauptspeicher hast Du?
5. Mal ne Neuinstallation versucht?
 --> Fehler ist meistens danach weg.

6. Ist das ne geoeffnete Datei, oder kommt der Fehler auch bei nem neuen File?
7. Ist moeglicherweise eine Entwurfsvorlage, die Du frueher mal angelegt hast noch faelschlicherweise im Speicher, die Probleme verursacht?


----------



## crsakawolf (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort

1. Crasht komplett
2.nein arbeite nicht mit Makros
3. Habe einen Duo Core 2,0 T5200, Version Microsoft Excel 2002 SP3
4. Habe 2,0 GB DDR2 Ram
5. Ja schon Probiert. aber Nix geändert 
6. Ist bei neuen und alten dateien so

Weis auch nicht weiter und kompletten Rechner will ich nicht Formatieren 

Danke 

Liebe Grüße cRs


----------



## exitboy (5. Dezember 2007)

nehme an, dann auch ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. Hmm ... das kann nach diesen Syntomen an so vielen Sachen liegen, ich denke da bist Du wirklich, wenn kein anderer dir helfen kann, noch mit einer Neuinstallation noch am besten Bedient. Per Backup sollte das ja in 30 min spaetestens ueber die Buehne sein. Weiss jetzt leider auch nicht, was Du sonst noch so drauf hast, was das beeinflussen koennte.

Seit wann tritt der Fehler auf? Was hast Du seit dem gemacht/installiert? Hast Du ggf. nen Wiederherstellungspunkt gesetzt oder die Registry mal gesichert? Sind alles Zeitersparnismoeglichkeiten, um nun schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir wenigstens etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## crsakawolf (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Nochmal 

Also ich habe seitdem nix weiter installiert oder so.
Backuppunkte oder Registry sicherung habe ich nicht gemacht *ascheaufmeinhaupt* ^^

Das ist sozusagen von jetzt auf gleich gekommen das Problem. Es fragt dann zwar ob ich es an Windows schicken möchte aber so richtig werd ich da auch nicht schlau


----------



## exitboy (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

also die Sache mit der Fehlermeldung, dass ist ne fest von Microsoft implementierte Funktion, die einen Fehlerbericht an MS schickt. Hat also erstmal nichts weiter zu sagen.

Wichtig waehre mir jetzt fuer die Fehleranalyse, dass Du mir mitteilst, ob der Fehler immer schon existent war oder ob er erst seit kurzem auftritt und ob dieser nur temporaer erscheint.

Wenn dieser frueher schon da war, wird es mit ner sehr grossen Wahrscheinlichkeit an einem Treiberkonflikt/ oder an einer Schnittstelle vom Programm her in Interaktion mit anderen Programmen, oder Office selbst liegen. Als Ursache kann hier auch ein Absturz oder ein ploetzlicher Stromausfall in Frage kommen.

Dennoch behaupte ich, es gab bei Dir sicher einen Zeitpunkt X, wo das Problem noch nicht da war. Um Dir zu helfen muessen wir wissen, was Du danach alles gemacht hast. Also was aufgespielt wurde, was Du an konfigurationen vorgenommen hast und was Du deinstalliert hast. Moeglicherweise ist auch ein Virenscanner oder eine Firewall das Problem, dass Excel ne Verbindung braucht, die es aber nicht bekommt. Waere andererseits auch wieder unwahrscheinlich, bei dem selektierne der Farbe. Hier wird hoechstens ne Programminterne Datenbank angesprochen, also ne DLL oder ne API von Windows. Viel mehr kommt da meines bisherigen Wissens nach nicht in Frage.

Also ich wuerde es an deiner Stelle echt mal mit den Reverse Thinking versuchen. Vielleicht faellt Dir da ja was ein, was vielleicht der Fehlerverursacher sein kann.

So, ich wuensch Dir erstmal noch nen schoenen Abend, bin morgen frueh wieder on, dann koennen wir mal weiter schauen.


----------

